

IPhone Tethering in One Click With Safari - pmorici
http://help.benm.at/help.php

======
Timothee
Note that it won't work on first-generation iPhones. It wasn't mentioned on
that page, nor on the TechCrunch article that talked about it and I was left
wondering and restarting mine to no avail.

------
intranation
O2, the UK carrier, has gone on record as saying that they'll disconnect or
charge people who are caught tethering without the paid version:

[http://www.techradar.com/news/phone-and-
communications/mobil...](http://www.techradar.com/news/phone-and-
communications/mobile-phones/o2-we-ll-disconnect-free-iphone-tetherers-609253)

~~~
pieter
I wonder how they're going to check this. I'm almost tempted to test it out,
and see what happens. Buying a new prepaid sim only costs £4, but changing
phone numbers is a bit more of a hassle.

~~~
bittersweet
Easiest way would be to check the user-agent string.

Or if you use desktop-only apps it will surely ring some bells.

~~~
cstross
If you're using a Mac and enable the Developer menu on Safari, you can set the
user-agent string to Safari for iPhone.

Using BitTorrent clients might be inadvisable ...

------
kyro
I was fortunate enough to catch NetShare on the AppStore and have been using
it for my tethering needs. Seems to be undetected by my provider, as this one
seems a bit more official with a comment on the YouTube instructional video
indicating that ATT did charge them for their tethering, using this method.

------
chrisrhee
To enable it, after installing the config on your iPhone, go to: Settings >
General > Network > Internet Tethering

Maybe I missed it, but I had to find this out on my own. This came in very
handy the other day when I found myself in a hotel with spotty wifi.

------
craigbellot
Got this working on my Iphone 3GS. Wow that was easy.

~~~
kyro
Can you tell us if ATT detects it? A comment on the youtube video says they
did, but if that's not the case, I may try it out. Seems to be the most slick
and easiest way to tether.

~~~
ankhmoop
I experimented with it and racked up 400 megabytes in data transfered without
even trying (Checked e-mail, visited some web pages).

If AT&T then charges me 0.60/megabyte as stated in the Youtube comment, I'm
looking at a pretty hefty bill this month.

~~~
mikebo
Same here. I just moved and don't have internet set up yet. It's been really
useful, but I'm a little worried about my next bill :).

